# Aurora Superman scale?



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

1/8? 1/10? I want to build a new base for mine. Gotta get it the right size.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

John - Aurora scale being what it is, I would say 1/8. I stood mine next to Frankenstein and The Mummy, and he is essentially the same size.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yes, 1/8; the kit is supposed to be 1/8, and actually is 1/8, unlike some other kits which seem too small. As Zorro says, his size/height matches up well against other 1/8 kits such as Batman or the Creature or the knights.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...please keep us posted about your new base.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Tanks!
The base will be the Daily Planet store room window George Reeves jumps thru in every Superman episode. I have the Reeves resin head (who made that, btw?), so I figger I'd have him jumping out the window.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

John P said:


> Tanks!
> The base will be the Daily Planet store room window George Reeves jumps thru in every Superman episode. I have the Reeves resin head (who made that, btw?), so I figger I'd have him jumping out the window.


Diceman did the Reeves head. Good likeness. I think the biggest challenge on a Reeves conversion would be the length and drape of the cape


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's it! Thanks!
Oh, I'm not changing anything in the rest of the model. Let's not get crazy! 
Though I may have to make new decals with the proper Reeves "S".


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

Aurora's monster kits are closer to 1/9th scale than 1/8th! The new moebius mummy kit is truer to 1/8th scale. If you have both mummy kits do a side by side comparison and you'll see the difference.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

John P said:


> ...Though I may have to make new decals with the proper Reeves "S".


John, you might want to take a peak at this thread: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=255283&highlight=superman+decals

Mark


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Vinyl stickers? Nah.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

John,

They're vinyl waterslide decals. They have a very nice dimensionality to them. I, too, once suffered with the Comics Scenes stickers.

Mark McG.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Mark McGovern said:


> I, too, once suffered with the Comics Scenes stickers.
> 
> Mark McG.


Haven't we all? I figure I've lost about 5 hours of my life repeatedly pressing down the "S" on Superboy's chest


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Zorro said:


> Haven't we all? I figure I've lost about 5 hours of my life repeatedly pressing down the "S" on Superboy's chest


I don't know how I'd calculate how much time I pressed on it. I pressed on it everytime I picked it up to clean or move it. I always hated the fact my dad's Superman model had the S's molded in while my Superboy had the insignias from hell. I also hated the Dark Shadows models. I didn't know a different type of cement was available for those, so I spent a lot of time globbing the cement on Barnabas' cloak and Quentin's enormous head. :freak:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

phrankenstign said:


> ...I always hated the fact my dad's Superman model had the S's molded in while my Superboy had the insignias from hell.


Oh boo hoo hoo, phrank :tongue:. My old man was strictly a WWII fighter modeler (1/48 scale when I was a kid, 1/32 in his later years). He would *never* have built a Superman, regardless of how the "S" insignia was supplied.

But they did their job, didn't they? - getting us started building models.

Mark McG.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Just gave him a primer coat and discovered how many seems still show.

*sigh* back to it.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

John,

Have you considered that most of the parts of the Superman kit meet exactly where the elements of George Reeves' costume did? Look closely at the photo that Zorro posted, of George doing his Christopher Reeve imitation. You can see seams everywhere: one along the inner side of the sleeve, the meeting of the sleeve to the tunic, and the seam where the front and back halves of the tunic meet. Yeah, the outer seams of the arms and legs would have to go; and if you wanted to be really accurate, you'd putty over the seams on the sides of his boots, then scribe new ones on the front and back.

Seams to me that we figure modelers tend to want to make more work for ourselves than we really have to do.

Mark McG.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, I know, and I seriously considered leaving the seams. But it just doesn't seem.... right.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

To paraphrase what 'Sherlock Holmes' once said to me at a B & B murder mystery, "Bold moves, Payne, bold moves."

Mark McWatson


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

John - if you want to get _real _creative you could do the color version of the B&W costume.










Or perhaps an "I Love Lucy" diorama.











Hey! If the Jupiter 2 guys can obsess for 64 pages then us figure kit guys can obsess too! :tongue:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I was _very _tempted to do the maroon and gray! But then it stops being a model of Superman and becomes a model of George.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

You say that like it's a bad thing. :dude:

Mark McG.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Actually, those vinyl decals are very good...I used one on my Robin which came with the Cult of Personality head and it has a 3-D quality to it that makes it look sewn-on...


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

John, I built one of the Revell-Monogram kits using the Diceman head of George Reeves too. I narrowed the straps of the cape as it attached itself to the body and lengthened it with putty to make sure it resembeled Reeves' cape. If I were to do it over, I would have narrowed the width of the cape too. Otherwise, it didn't come out too bad. Here's a couple of pics.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Fine effort, EmJayBee - but would it have killed ya to give us a look at George's _face?!? _

One thing that set Reeve's capes apart was the way they flowed. Closeup photos of the original costumes shows that the capes were made of a light, almost gauzy material. So when I get around to doing mine, the plan is to use the kit cape as a form to produce a new one made from tissue paper and white glue. A 50-50 mix of white glue - Elmer's or Aleene's Tacky Glue - will make two layers of Kleenex pretty stiff and durable. With the your red (or brown) paint, the cape should hold up as well as the rest of the model. Plus, this approach will allow me to tailor the cape for a closer resemblance to the original article. At least, that's the _plan_...

Mark McG.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

*Mark has a plan!!!Run away, run away!!!*


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Easy, boy - the cape won't require any Dremelling.

Mark McGee, Wile E. Coyote made this 'Super Genius' bit look _so easy_...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm just SO unconcerned about the cape, really.
My only worry is doing justice to George's face.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Well, by George, then don't worry about the cape. 

Mark McGeepers, how'd we get so far away from the model's scale?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Once someone answered the scale question, that was that! We're still talkin' about the model, though, so it's fine.


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Mark, once you've done the cape out of kleenex, will it be able to withstand the leap over tall buildings with ease? heheheheh


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

My ex wife once made a Superman Birthday cake...which in turn added 10 lbs to my scale...just to keep OT...








Mcdee


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

mcdougall said:


> My ex wife once made a Superman Birthday cake...which in turn added 10 lbs to my scale...Mcdee


Before she ascended to the title, Mrs. McG. made me one, too (the Wilton kit with the hero-shaped pan and plastic Superman/Batman faces with insignia, right?). Yours truly, being a self-supporting college student living in his own hovel, scarfed the entire thing down at one sitting.

Didn't add much to my scale, but thanks to all that red and blue icing, my daily trip to the W.C. the following morning was like a color episode from The Twilight Zone. 



MJB said:


> Mark, once you've done the cape out of kleenex, will it be able to withstand the leap over tall buildings with ease?


Maybe and maybe not; I'm sure the _model _wouldn't survive...

Mark McG.


----------

